# Hirsch Offers Kornit Avalanche Hexa Direct-To-Garment Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Kornit Avalanche Hexa, an industrial digital inkjet garment printer offered by Hirsch Intl., makes it easier to specifically meet the color demands of any customer with its extended spot-color options. Red and green have been added to the traditional CMYK color gamut, which provides a 30% wider color range. 

With this enriched spot-color printing capability, the Hexa makes it profitable to print short runs with special colors. Featuring 20 Spectra Polaris print heads with six color channels, it has a 23.5-inch by 35-inch (60 cm x 90 cm) print area, which makes it optimal for XXL garments, all-over prints on shirts and jeans and cut pieces.

This digital direct-to-garment printer can be used to print on cotton, polyester, cotton-polyester blends, spandex, viscose, linen, leather, denim, silk, wool, and more. Output is to up to 250 garments per hour for light colors and up to 140 pieces per hour on dark colors. 

Along with the great speed, the printer comes with an online backup battery unit and an integrated professional humidity system for greater efficiency.

The Hexa uses Kornit’s NeoPigment ink, which is environmentally friendly and child safe. All Kornit machines are more efficient than printers that require additional pretreatment and drying processes before printing. For a brochure of the Hexa go to Kornit Digital - Avalanche Hexa.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

